# high grade seeds???????????????



## budman2 (Nov 17, 2007)

has anybody heard of high grade seeds or ever ordered from them, are they legit!!!!                                    
                                               thanks,  budman2


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2007)

*Sorry mang never heard of them before. *


----------

